# "Crucible" - Church Organ Freebie



## Nils Neumann (May 11, 2017)

Hey Composers out there, this is my first attempt to create a VI, a Church Organ. This is a free Kontakt instrument, if you are not interested in the background story, just scroll down to the download Link


„Behind the VI“

A few months ago I was very curious how I can create my own sample library, most of us know the theory: rr, mic-position, scripting, seamless loops, dynamic layers, etc. So I tried to sample an acoustic guitar in my little studio. Pretty simple stuff, with only 1 note with 3 dynamic layers, 3 round-robins and 1 mic. Probably the shitiest VI which I have ever witnessed. The whole process of recording those samples and combining them with a sample player taught me a lot about professional Libraries and how to use them.
So I thought I step it up and go for the biggest Instrument I know, the Organ (yes, I was inspired by the Interstellar soundtrack).


The Recording Session:

I asked a local church for permission and we were allowed to use it for 8 hours. A good friend of mine, a studio owner, helped me out with all the equipment and the mic placing on-site. It took us 3 hours to get everything ready and realize how this organ thing works. We even found some Neumann microphones in the church, which happen to be the main mics for this library. The Important lesson I learn from the recording step is to take your time. I was so overwhelmed with all the different possibilities that I was a bit in a hurry to get everything done, but in the end, only the patches with enough recording time made it to a finished patch.


Post:
The rough samples were pretty noisy, RX5 helped me out a lot. It’s incredible how effective their denoising is. I spend endless hours cutting all the samples and naming them (2000+ samples), this process was pretty horrible and boring. But check out Reaper for sample editing, it will save you a lot of time. The Scripting stage was pretty frustrating, but I’m glad that I understand the basics now and hopefully be much quicker on my next Library. Quick side note: Nobody will be impressed if you show them, after weeks of scripting including hundreds of errors, a knob that works...^^
EvilDragon is all over the internet if you google for Kontakt script, a big thanks to you. He is one of the invaluable persons in this community!
And of course a big thanks to all the people on VI-Control, who answered my stupid little questions, you help me out a lot!



Updated Version:

This library is now renamed "Crucible" and is available for free through Orchestral Tools "Sine Factory".

It comes with a few improvements compared to the Kontakt version.
-No buggy interface, mic positions now load up correctly upon reloading a session.
-You don't need the full Kontakt version, only the freely available Sine player. Now it's truly free.
-Keyswitches are no available.
-All the samples are now Looped.
-Comes with the Sine features, like mic merging.


Here is a short walkthrough I made:


and here are some demos:





ORCHESTRAL TOOLS


Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios




www.orchestraltools.com






Enjoy!


----------



## enCiphered (May 11, 2017)

Congratulations Nils!

Very inspiring approach and great effort. Your library sounds very good to me.


----------



## TGV (May 11, 2017)

Demo sounds great. I really like church organs, so I'm downloading already!


----------



## bigcat1969 (May 11, 2017)

Congrats on your release. That's a pretty massive project for the first time! Oh and nice interface. I never have figured out how to create those pesky sliders.


----------



## sherief83 (May 11, 2017)

I think this is Fantastic, Congratulations on a great accomplishment Nils! I truly hope it somehow pays off for you.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 11, 2017)

Sounds great!


----------



## higgs (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your work! I look forward to playing the organ in about 14 & ½ minutes.


----------



## Tom78 (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for this! The demos sound great!


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 11, 2017)

Note to self download this when home!


----------



## LamaRose (May 11, 2017)

Sounds great... downloading now.


----------



## synthpunk (May 11, 2017)

Thank you Nils.

Be sure to also post a note in the thread at the top of this subform for freebies this way it will be easy to find in the future once this post gets pushed down.


----------



## Tod (May 11, 2017)

Thanks Nils, it does sound great.


----------



## Levitanus (May 12, 2017)

Wow, You have knoked down spitfire)))
Congratulations, great work!


----------



## Saxer (May 12, 2017)

That sounds holy fat! Great work!


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 12, 2017)

Sounds great, the close mics have a very solid sound, and adding the mono to it adds a little fatness.  Would be great to have an nki that keyswitches shorts and sus, or put shorts on high velocity, sus on low velocity (below 110). Also adding the pedals to the bottom open octave of this combo would be nice.


----------



## Nils Neumann (May 13, 2017)

Thank you for all the kind words!



synthpunk said:


> Thank you Nils.
> 
> Be sure to also post a note in the thread at the top of this subform for freebies this way it will be easy to find in the future once this post gets pushed down.



good reminder, done



kurtvanzo said:


> Sounds great, the close mics have a very solid sound, and adding the mono to it adds a little fatness.  Would be great to have an nki that keyswitches shorts and sus, or put shorts on high velocity, sus on low velocity (below 110). Also adding the pedals to the bottom open octave of this combo would be nice.



A keyswitching option would be interesting, but the Pedals are mostly sampled in Octaves (on the recording session we thought that the low pedals in octaves sound incredible). When you add the Pedals to the "Full Sus/Stac", patch they would be way to loud. You will get a more convincing mockup when you treat every manual/pedal on their own.
All those things came to my mind when we finished the recording in the church^^


----------



## devonmyles (May 13, 2017)

Very generous, downloading at the moment.
Thank you.


----------



## HiEnergy (May 14, 2017)

Beautiful church organ library.
Dankeschön!


----------



## Maximvs (Jun 6, 2017)

Congratulation Nils, great sounding church organ.... Cheers, Max T.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you Nils.


----------



## micrologus (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you Nils! I'd like to sample a church organ too, it's my dream.


----------



## Count_Fuzzball (Jun 7, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> Quick side note: Nobody will be impressed if you show them, after weeks of scripting including hundreds of errors, a knob that works...^^



Screw that.
As a programmer, I certainly empathise with the struggle of bug-fixing. You come to me and tell me how long it took you to get that knob to work, I'll be damn glad to hear you managed to solve the issue!  
P.S it's also the best damn knob you've ever coded  

Thanks for this sample library  I'm looking forward to using it!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 7, 2017)

How the hell did I miss this?! I'm looking for a pipe organ too. Thank you for sharing @Nils Neumann. I will be downloading as soon as I get in front of my compy.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 8, 2017)

@Nils Neumann 
This thing sounds awesome! Thank you. My only wish is that there was more range, I find myself running out at the top end. That is in no way intended as a criticism as I appreciate the effort you've put into this and then to release it gratis. More power to you. I am having an extra-large fun time with the king of instruments right now.


----------



## C-Wave (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you Nils.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Nov 27, 2018)

Just found this 
Sounds amazing! Congrats


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 4, 2020)

Just found this too; many thanks NILS!!!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 4, 2020)

Rediscovering this now... re-downloading now!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Dec 6, 2020)

huge appreciations for this @Nils Neumann


----------



## Nils Neumann (May 5, 2021)

I took the instrument down for now, something interesting is coming up soon


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 5, 2021)

Nils Neumann said:


> I took the instrument down for now, something interesting is coming up soon


Oh no, I didn't see this thread until now and reading through from the first post I was looking forward to downloading it, only to reach the last post telling me I'm too late. Demo sounds great. I will just have to wait to see what's coming in its place.


----------



## Nils Neumann (May 5, 2021)

Lode_Runner said:


> Oh no, I didn't see this thread until now and reading through from three first post I was looking forward to downloading it, only to reach the last post telling me I'm too late. Demo sounds great. I will just have to wait to see what's coming in its place.


It’s coming back in a few weeks with a lot of improvements


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 25, 2021)

I completely forgot about this thread, but maybe some of you already connected the dots

This library is now renamed "Crucible" and is available for free through Orchestral Tools "Sine Factory".

It comes with a few improvements compared to the Kontakt version.
-No buggy interface, mic positions now load up correctly upon reloading a session.
-You don't need the full Kontakt version, only the freely available Sine player. Now it's truly free.
-Keyswitches are no available.
-All the samples are now Looped.
-Comes with the Sine features, like mic merging.


Here is a short walkthrough I made:


and here are some demos:





ORCHESTRAL TOOLS


Virtual instruments for your music productions - Recorded in the world's finest studios




www.orchestraltools.com






Enjoy!


----------



## rroc (Oct 7, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Oct 7, 2021)

rroc said:


> Love it!


Thanks!


----------



## widescreen (Oct 13, 2021)

Wow, as an organ fan I just got to know about this freebie and realized I only live 15 minutes away from the church where this organ resides. I will definitely test both the original and the sampled version!

Thanks for doing that for free!

How did you come especially to that place?

Edit: OK, I saw in your impressum that your address is in the same town. Obvious choice to sample the one you live(d) nearby.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Oct 13, 2021)

widescreen said:


> Wow, as an organ fan I just got to know about this freebie and realized I only live 15 minutes away from the church where this organ resides. I will definitely test both the original and the sampled version!
> 
> Thanks for doing that for free!
> 
> ...


The world is small, I used to live in this small town


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 19, 2022)

Ehmmm... Did the first KONTAKT version left anywhere? I can not install SINE on Linux


----------



## b_elliott (Mar 19, 2022)

Levitanus said:


> Ehmmm... Did the first KONTAKT version left anywhere? I can not install SINE on Linux


Long shot guess: get to SINE through Reaper.
Way back when I was a Pro Tools user I hosted all my vsts inside Pro Tools through Rewire which gave me Reaper as an instrument with its access to all the vsts.
Since SINE opens inside Reaper (Windows user here)-- maybe that will work for you on Linux. Apologies if you have already tried that.


----------



## Levitanus (Mar 19, 2022)

@b_elliott , thank you for advice. I've managed to launch it, but internal browser does not work (who, hell, puts browser into VST plugin????).
God knows I aved Hendrik 10 years ago. Now every new product of OT makes me frustrate(((


----------



## Nils Neumann (Mar 20, 2022)

Levitanus said:


> Ehmmm... Did the first KONTAKT version left anywhere? I can not install SINE on Linux


I'm afraid this library is only available on Sine as OT owns this library now.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 21, 2022)

I just used the SINE version on a project, one of the best pipe organ VI’s I’ve ever heard.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Mar 22, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I just used the SINE version on a project, one of the best pipe organ VI’s I’ve ever heard.


Very kind of you! Glad you like it


----------



## holywilly (Mar 22, 2022)

It’s been a while since last SINE factory and Creative Soundpacks release, are we expecting anything new in the near future?


----------



## MusicalG (Mar 22, 2022)

i am trying to teach myself how to string arrange, i don't read music, so i have to start there 
I want to try and to do a bit of a mock up of Albinoni's Adagio in G minor, but didn't have a pipe organ so perfect 
Thank you @Nils Neumann


----------



## Nils Neumann (Mar 23, 2022)

holywilly said:


> It’s been a while since last SINE factory and Creative Soundpacks release, are we expecting anything new in the near future?


Nothing planned right now, but maybe I pitch them a new idea in the future


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 23, 2022)

This has become my main pipe organ in my template. Insane that it is free! Thank you for such a high quality product @Nils Neumann.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Mar 24, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> This has become my main pipe organ in my template. Insane that it is free! Thank you for such a high quality product @Nils Neumann.


Thank you!

If I remember correctly I recorded way more patches than I ended up cutting.
Maybe there is a possibility this library gets some more patches… hm


----------



## ScoreFace (Mar 24, 2022)

Wow, what a nice lib! Thanks for this one, Nils!


----------

